
Why Less Is More with a 4 Day Work Week - joeyespo
https://blog.30hourjobs.com/why-less-is-more-with-30-hour-workweeks/
======
rogerkirkness
If you see work as a finite chore to be done in order to feed the economic
meter, working less in a well defined role may be preferred. If you see it as
an infinite game to master the outcome of your own life, doing more can be
beneficial.

